# So Glad to be Here!



## RyanMcQuinn (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Ryan McQuinn. I do a lot of google searches trying to generate forum results because most of the time whatever question I have has already been asked several times. However, I find myself returning here again and again and just browsing topics. To top it off, I found that HZ is here (after attending his masterclass/discussion here in Orlando, FL), read his posts, watched the Alan Meyerson video, and am completely hooked!

I am almost finished with my first video game soundtrack. It's orchestral/rock/digital and has a lot of room for experimentation due to the game taking place in a dream. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to correctly promote a video game soundtrack in a way that I might establish myself better for larger budget games in the future? 

I've read A Composer's Guide to Game Music by Winifred Phillips, The Guide to MIDI Orchestration by Paul Gilreath, and am nearly finished with The Principals of Orchestration by Rimsky-Korsakov. Any suggestions on what I should read next? 

I've watched every Groove3 video that could possibly apply to me, and am binge watching the Mixing with Mike youtube videos. Any suggestions on these types of videos?

Thanks very much if you took the time to read this. I'm so glad to be here!

Ryan


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Ryan,

Thanks for mentioning these books that you've read. I read Arron Marks' 'The Complete Guide to Game Audio' when I first started out a few months ago and it was quite informative from my point of view.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## RyanMcQuinn (Aug 23, 2016)

Sonorityscape said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Thanks for mentioning these books that you've read. I read Arron Marks' 'The Complete Guide to Game Audio' when I first started out a few months ago and it was quite informative from my point of view.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your recommendation, Daniel. I will put that on my list


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 23, 2016)

Just curious.... How was The Guide to Midi Orchestration?


----------



## RyanMcQuinn (Aug 24, 2016)

Sonorityscape said:


> Just curious.... How was The Guide to Midi Orchestration?


It was very helpful. If you're looking a well rounded and comprehensive approach to specifically midi orchestrations, I would definitely recommend it. I am currently finding Rimsky-Korsakov's book quite inspiring though. If I had to pick only one, it would be the latter. I feel he is making me a much better colorist.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks - I'm going to check out all this stuff!

Keep it real!!


----------

